
Test your web site in 20 different browsers free - vlad
http://browsershots.org/screenshots/
======
weel
The list of browsers you can test on includes MSIE 5.0 and 5.5. Do people
target these browsers anymore? How old does a browser have to be before you
say: I'm satisfied if the layout is a little off, as long as it's legible?

------
vlad
You can test your web site in all web browsers, operating systems,
resolutions, flash, java activex, full screen or not.

A similar service is www.browsercam.com, which charges 19.95 per day up to
$1,000 a year.

~~~
bls
Obviously, free is better than $19.95. But, I think $19.95 per day is a pretty
good price too. I would rather pay browsercam.com $20 for instant results than
wait around for hours (the current wait time on the browsershots.org cue is
over three hours as I type this).

~~~
vlad
You should probably try browsershots, then see how it actually works, and if
it's not fast enough for you, try browsercam's free trial. I only mentioned
browsercam and browsershots, but if you know any more, you can post them.

------
dfens
This is exactly what I've been looking for. Thanks!

~~~
vlad
No problem! I've seen some web sites that charged hundreds of dollars a month,
or by the hour.

------
ecuzzillo
If this had the same title, but without the FREE at the end, I probably would
have clicked on it. It kind of goes without saying that most things on the
internet, particularly random technical services like this, are free.

~~~
vlad
Why not? I voted you up to 2 to cheer you up. That was the title of the blog
post where I found the link, so I just instinctively wrote that.

